# Apache Befehlsreferenz



## KristophS (1. Juni 2004)

Also ich suche momentan eine gute kommentierte Apache Befehlsreferenz.
Also natürlich gibt es apache.org und dort sogar eine "Dokumentation" ,doch ich suche eher eine Art selfapache.
Da mir die Dokumentation von apache.org noch einige Dinge offenlässt wie Erklärungen und /oder Beispielen.
Sprich : Eine Art Apache Lexikon mit guter Eklrärung..
Ich hoffe soetwas gibt es .


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. Juni 2004)

Einfach mal im rootforum.de ein bisschen lesen ....


----------



## KristophS (1. Juni 2004)

Danke dir ,werde ich mal "reinschnuppern"


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. Juni 2004)

Wie gesagt, dort einfach im "Webserver - Installation & Konfiguration"-Forum lesen und suchen - alle gängigen Probleme wurden dort zu 99% bereits behandelt.

Viel Erfolg.


----------

